# Nam giới dùng tổ yến có lợi như thế nào?



## ShoptoyenNN (26/5/19)

*Tại sao tổ yến lại tốt cho nam giới?*
- Xưa kia _tổ yến_ được coi là thực phẩm dành cho vua chúa được họ sử dụng thường xuyên để nâng cao sức khỏe và sinh lực. Hiện nay, khoa học phát triển đã có nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy trong thành phần _tổ yến_ có nhiều vi khoáng chất quý giá có lợi cho sức khỏe con người. Trong số đó, có một số chất mà nhờ đó,tác dụng của _tổ yến_ với nam giới hết sức tích cực.

- Trong _tổ yến_ có 0.46% là axit amin Methionine, có tác dụng phân hủy và đốt cháy chất béo nhanh chóng giúp cho nam giới phát triển cơ bắp và tăng thêm lượng hóc môn sinh dục nam là testosterone. Các loại thực phẩm khác có rất ít hoặc thậm chí không có loại axit amin này. Do đó sử dụng _tổ yến_ kết hợp với tập luyện thể dục thể thao đều đặn sẽ có tác dụng đốt cháy mỡ thừa, làm cơ thể săn chắc và nâng cao khả năng sinh dục. Ngoài ra, vi chất này còn tạo ra nhiều dưỡng chất chống viêm khớp, phục hồi gan và chữa kiệt sức.




- Chất L-Arginine chiếm 11.4% thành phần _tổ yến_ giúp tăng lượng máu chuyển đến cơ quan sinh dục và nâng cao độ nhạy của các mô. Nhờ đó sẽ cải thiện chức năng cương và dễ đạt cực khoái. Nguyên nhân thường gặp của việc giảm ham muốn hoặc rối loạn sinh dục chính là từ việc thiếu chất này. Đây là chất có vai trò quan trọng trong việc điều hòa khả năng sinh dục và rất có lợi cho sinh lý của cả nam lẫn nữ. Nhờ vậy, tác dụng của _tổ yến_ với nam giới hết sức quan trọng trong việc hỗ trợ tăng ham muốn, điều trị các bệnh liên quan đến rối loạn sinh dục đặc biệt là liệt dương. So với các loại thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc khác được quảng cáo nâng cao sinh lực cho nam giới thì thành phần L-Arginine trong _tổ yến_ cao hơn nhiều và có nguồn gốc tự nhiên.

- Axit amin Phenylalanine với 4,5% trong thành phần _tổ yến_ có chức năng bồi bổ não, nâng cao trí nhớ và có tác dụng tích cực đến hoạt động của não bộ, giúp cho tinh thần luôn minh mẫn. Chất này còn giúp tổng hợp vitamin D khi cơ thể tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời nhờ đó cải thiện làn da.

- Axit amin Threonine với 4,74% trong thành phần _tổ yến_ có tác dụng trong sự hình thành của collagen và elastin là hai chất giúp liên kết các tế bào của cơ thể. Không những thế, nó còn hỗ trợ hoạt động gan, nâng cao hệ miễn dịch và tăng khả năng hấp thụ dưỡng chất của cơ thể.




- Axit amin Trytophan với 2,26% trong thành phần _tổ yến_ sẽ được chuyển hóa thành vitamin B3 và cung cấp tiền chất của serotonin có tác dụng lên hệ thần kinh giúp cho tinh thần luôn sảng khoái và thoải mái.

- Thêm vào đó, tác dụng của _tổ yến_ với nam giới còn ở những nguyên tố vi lượng như mangan, đồng, kẽm và brôm có tác dụng giúp giảm stress, giữ cho tinh thần luôn minh mẫn, hỗ trợ tập trung và tăng trí nhớ.

- Những thông tin kể trên đã cho bạn thấy tác dụng của _tổ yến_ với nam giới rồi đấy. Hãy thường xuyên chế biến những món ăn bổ dưỡng từ _tổ yến_ cho người chồng, người cha của bạn để họ luôn có một sức khỏe tốt và tinh thần minh mẫn, để làm chỗ dựa cho cả gia đình và đương đầu với những khó khăn trong cuộc sống nhé.


----------

